# how to propagate jewel orchids



## derangedjester (May 25, 2006)

howdy all,
i was wondering how to propagate jewel orchids. macodes petola to be exact. do they all propagate the same?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

These should help, but I have no personal experience with propagating m. petola. 
http://www.gflora.com/index.php?cmd=genus_body&genus_id=191
http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/2600.html


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

bluemossyguy on eBay recommends taking a cutting, allowing it to dry and then root in water. I have never tried this. Guess I better.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had plenty of luck across the board with the rambling tropical jewels (ludisia, macodes, anoectochilus) with just taking a cutting off the branch that includes a node (where the leaves meet the stem, this slightly enlarged area will send out roots when the stem hits dirt) and sticking it in moist sphagnum moss to grow. I beheaded my A. chepaensis accidently with a book, stuck the top section into the substrate with the rest of the steams, and now you'd never know it had happened, except that I now have twice as many stems, lol.


----------

